# IPv6: Smartphones gefährden Privatsphäre



## Newsfeed (14 Januar 2011)

Viele Geräte mit Apples iOS und Android übertragen ihre Hardware-Adresse ins Internet, wenn im WLAN IPv6 aktiv ist. Damit lassen sich ohne zusätzliche Informationen Personen im Netz wiedererkennen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

